# To Buy Now or Wait?



## Dadof3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello:

As a Father of 3, I'm looking to upgrade my old Rebel XSi, to a new Canon EOS camera. I'm an amateur in every sense of the word and a majority of my shooting (and video), obviously involves my kids and their activities (sports, Dance, etc.) I've been looking at the new Canon 70D but I've also been following the threads about the potentially new 7D Mark II. I must admit to my gadget disease, the uncontrollable need to have the latest technology, and I've been financially preparing for this purchase, so cost is a secondary issue. The question I have for the masses, do I go with the 70D or will the potential technical features of a 7D Mark II be worth the wait?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 21, 2013)

The 7DII is vaporware at this point.

If you like the 70D, buy it and use it.

Sell it later to fund the 7DII (or whatever new name it has) if it is ever released.

Lots of good pictures wasted waiting from now til then otherwise.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 21, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> The 7DII is vaporware at this point.
> 
> If you like the 70D, buy it and use it.
> 
> ...


That's about it!


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> The 7DII is vaporware at this point.
> 
> If you like the 70D, buy it and use it.
> 
> ...



+1

...And welcome to CR Dadof3


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd probably go with a 6D, personally. The full-frame cameras' ability to capture photos in poor lighting conditions makes them better choices for casual photography than crop bodies, IMO. Of course, that would mean giving up any EF-S lenses that you have, so it's definitely a significant leap.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't wait ans waste your time. If you want a Canon 70D buy it and enjoy, 70D is an excellent option for entusiasts, as well as the full frame 6D, but with the 6D you will not use your EF-S lenses and you'll need an external flash, since it doesn't have built-in flash.


----------

